# Havanese pooing and peeing inside (but not at home)



## LiliY (3 mo ago)

Please help! My 3.5 year old Havanese is housetrained while at home and at my partner’s (where she stays sometimes). However, even after peeing and pooping outside, if I take her to another indoor area (a store or a friend’s home, for example), she will pee and/or poo. She rarely has accidents at home or at my partner’s, and the “accidents” elsewhere indoors seems to be due to reason other than her needing to go. Is this a Havanese trait? What do I do?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It is certainly not a "Havanese trait". However, I think you need to figure out more about why and exactly WHEN it is happening. Are you sure she is empty when she is going into these places? Does she know how to signal to you that she needs to go out? Could she be doing territorial marking? Could she be anxious in these settings? Theses are all questions that I would have in trying to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So your pup understands the rules for where she can go potty at your place and your partner’s place. Yay pup! However dogs don’t generalize well. If she were mine, I would take her lots of different places with me, keep her on a leash attached to me, take her to potty frequently in acceptable places while visiting and praise her to the moon when she pottied in the appropriate places. As her experiences are broadened, she should begin to understand that all places have acceptable potty places and that she needs to ask you when she needs to go and that you will get her to the potty place when she asks. Additionally, she may be experiencing some anxiety in these different places because they aren’t her home places and your reactions may have conveyed that you weren’t pleased with her. Many Havanese are quite sensitive with strong emotions.


----------



## LiliY (3 mo ago)

Pucks104 said:


> So your pup understands the rules for where she can go potty at your place and your partner’s place. Yay pup! However dogs don’t generalize well. If she were mine, I would take her lots of different places with me, keep her on a leash attached to me, take her to potty frequently in acceptable places while visiting and praise her to the moon when she pottied in the appropriate places. As her experiences are broadened, she should begin to understand that all places have acceptable potty places and that she needs to ask you when she needs to go and that you will get her to the potty place when she asks. Additionally, she may be experiencing some anxiety in these different places because they aren’t her home places and your reactions may have conveyed that you weren’t pleased with her. Many Havanese are quite sensitive with strong emotions.


Thank you so much for this advice. I will give this a try.


----------



## LiliY (3 mo ago)

krandall said:


> It is certainly not a "Havanese trait". However, I think you need to figure out more about why and exactly WHEN it is happening. Are you sure she is empty when she is going into these places? Does she know how to signal to you that she needs to go out? Could she be doing territorial marking? Could she be anxious in these settings? Theses are all questions that I would have in trying to figure out what was going on.


Thank you! If it is territorial marking, are there ways to address this?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LiliY said:


> Thank you! If it is territorial marking, are there ways to address this?


It would still be more or less the way Puck mentioned... Keeping her on leash, so you are able to supervise her closely, interrupt any attempt to mark and hurry her outdoors. Normally, a dog that is marking, will do it right in front of your face.


----------



## LiliY (3 mo ago)

krandall said:


> It would still be more or less the way Puck mentioned... Keeping her on leash, so you are able to supervise her closely, interrupt any attempt to mark and hurry her outdoors. Normally, a dog that is marking, will do it right in front of your face.


Thank you so much. I will try this. I appreciate all the support and advice.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Pucks104 said:


> So your pup understands the rules for where she can go potty at your place and your partner’s place. Yay pup! However dogs don’t generalize well. If she were mine, I would take her lots of different places with me, keep her on a leash attached to me, take her to potty frequently in acceptable places while visiting and praise her to the moon when she pottied in the appropriate places. As her experiences are broadened, she should begin to understand that all places have acceptable potty places and that she needs to ask you when she needs to go and that you will get her to the potty place when she asks. Additionally, she may be experiencing some anxiety in these different places because they aren’t her home places and your reactions may have conveyed that you weren’t pleased with her. Many Havanese are quite sensitive with strong emotions.





LiliY said:


> Thank you so much. I will try this. I appreciate all the support and advice.


This is all great advice. One thing that I’ve done with mine (my older guy used to have this issue— especially places with concrete floors bc it’s the same surface as the sidewalk he was used to!) is that whenever we go to a new place, I’ll make a big thing of saying ‘do you want to go OUT’ soon after we arrive, and then giving the potty command as soon as we’re outside. I feel like that helps them realize that there’s a distinction since as someone said, dogs are not very good at generalizing!


----------



## anna7 (4 mo ago)

Keep her on the leash or on your lap. Mine has done this in the past and this takes care of it. I sometimes think another dog might have had an accident there also in the past. By the way mine is 11 yrs and I still watch out she does not do this. A new environment can also cause her to go. I make sure to take her out and offer her an opportunity to go outside in a grassy area.


----------

